# Turtle Dove



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm getting another Mini Silky doeling. Westwind Acres Turtle Dove flies homes to me this Saturday. Am so excited! :leap: Once she's here, my lil herd will be complete. Well, until next spring, when I'll need to bring on another buckling, black and/or white, of course. :wink: In case you're wondering, yes I am kinda' partial to black n white goaties. Plan to make lotsa black n white babies. 

Deb Mc


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a pretty girl!! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! 4 days and counting down.

Deb Mc


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Don't you dare mention your color preference to Geoffery! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice..... congrats........ :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

citylights said:


> Don't you dare mention your color preference to Geoffery! :laugh:


Why not? Geoffrey is partial to black n white goaties, too. :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :whatgoat:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She'll be a wonderful addition to your little herd!! She's a pretty girl!

I like B/W goats too....more black than white though , theres just something about the simplicity of the coloring that sends your eye straight to their qualities...and to their sweet faces.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What a pretty girl! Congrats!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

She's here! Safe and sound! :leap: And she's even prettier than in the photos. Petite, too. @ 5 mo. old, Dove is the same size as Thea who's only 3 mos. I'll take some pics after she settles more.

Deb Mc


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

But Geoffery's not black and white is he? I thought he was gray -- or did my mind take a small vacation? COngrats on the new girl!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

citylights said:


> But Geoffery's not black and white is he? I thought he was gray -- or did my mind take a small vacation? COngrats on the new girl!


No. But all his goat pals are black and white, and he's rather fond of them. Being red with brown and cream moonspots (not to mention his height), makes him stand out from the rest of the herd, and that makes him even more special. :laugh: So, yeah, he's partial to black n white goaties, too. :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: onder:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I have thought it would be fun to have a goat with a black front & white back and a goat with a white front & black back
Suellen


----------

